# Mulehide roofing material vs. other materials?



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

What is your roof pitch?

I really like the Mulehide product.Its economical and its a really clean installation process.Make sure your contractor installs the base sheet that goes with the Mulhide cap sheet.


----------



## EKKH (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for your response! 

It seems like you like the Mulehide product because of the ease in labor and it's inexpensive.

Would it be the best product for a roof that has a mix of a low and medium pitched roof and in the weather conditions I described (extra hot and windy)? 

The majority of the leaky area has a 3/12 roof pitch and the rest of the roof has a 7/12 roof pitch.

When I think that it is only an adhesive that is holding the material to the roof, I just think that the heat will melt that adhesive away after 1 or 2 years of our AZ sun.

Thanks again,


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

EKKH said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> It seems like you like the Mule hide product because of the ease in labor and it's inexpensive.
> 
> ...


Actually technically speaking the base sheet is what holds the roof on.The base sheet is fastened to the roof deck with metal capped nails called simplex.,The cap sheet (Mule hide) adheres to the base sheet.

Mule hide isn't necessarily "Cheap",,,Its economical in the sense of less man hours for labor,less clean up.,etc.I use Mule hide products on low sloped roofs,,,under a 3-4/12,,,,I use the Mule hide then transition to the steep slope with shingles.

A great idea is to contact your local shingle distributer and find out the common reliable flat roof system in your region.That will let you know if its ideal for your area.

IMO I would NOT inquire about common materials for your region from Lowe's or Home Depot.I have nothing against them,but a shingle distribution center is all they sell,,its the focal point of the business.

IMHPO I would not use the Mule hide on your steep slope.


----------



## Hates my roof (Dec 3, 2011)

Havent used this material but I did do a bit of comparative research of this company's policy vs other competitors such as the one I had a bad experience with. Guess I cant mention that other company's name or else they'll yank my post out again. This company seems to take more of an interest in how the jobs turn out. They want to know about unexpected surprises and have a more proactive resolution process.


----------

